# تقنية تصنيع التروس



## haythemvip (27 أبريل 2008)

فى قديم الزمن كان الاعتماد الكلى فى صناعة التروس على ماكينة الفريزة العامة وجهاز التقسيم والتروس الفارقية 
ولكن بظهور ماكينات الهوب يتم تفتيح التروس بدقة عالة جدا وبسرعة عالية حيث تاخذ سكينة الهوب شكل اسنان الترس وتقوم بتفتيح الاسنان كلها مع بعضها ويتم انتقاء السكينة على اساس المديول وزاوية ميل السنة وزاوية الضغط 
ويتم تغذية عمق السنة عن طريق الماكينة 
ويتم وذع تروس فارقية لعمل زاوية ميل السنة 
للحصول على معلومات افضل يمكنكم المراسلة على الموقع الخاص بالشركة 
www.tm-eg.com
مع تحياتى مهندس / هيثم صقر


----------



## ديدين (27 أبريل 2008)

هل تقصد أخي الكريم haythemvip هذه العملية ؟؟

http://rapidshare.com/files/110763638/Taillage_Fraise_m_re_3Mo.mpg.html

لأنه يوجد طريقة أخرى كما في الصور التوضيحية التالية


----------



## م احمد المصري (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 أبريل 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## sam05 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

لم أفهم شيء هل من توضيح


----------



## elshazly141957 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

:56: نشكركم على المجهود الرائع فى توصيل المعلومات الغنية المفيدة و دمممممممممممممتم :56:


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس /هيثم صقر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك تكلمت عن التروس وطريقة تصنيعها ، ولكن إسمح لي بإضافة ملا حظة ، وهو إن استخدام الفريزة في فتح أسنان التروس ليست بالطريقة القديمة بل هي مستخدمة حتى الآن بنجاح ، لأنها تستخدم في تصنيع النروس بالقطعة وليست بكميات ، ومن ثم يكون استخدامها في هذه الحالات أوفر بكثير ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن ماكينات الهوب غير منتشرة بالمقارنة بماكينات cnc .
واسمحلي أن أضيف ملاحظة أخرى .. وهي إنك لم تقوم بشرح طرق تصنيع التروس شرح كامل ، بل كان إعتمادك الأساسي على عمل دعاية للشركة ، عموما بارك الله فيك ،،
تقبل تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## على المهدى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مهندس هيثم
تحياتى
هل أنت أخوا أيهاب صقر
الباجور طريق القناطر
أرجو الأفادة​


----------



## sms1 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ياهندسة


----------



## essam49 (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو يا بشمهندسين انا قابلتني مشكله في مصنه بلاط 
في جير بوكس اتكسر كان شغال علي الماكينه من 30 سنه وبعدين انهار 
فا المصنع عمل تروس مكان الي اتكسرت ومكملتش يومين واتكسرت برده 
مع العلم لا يوجد عزم زائد في المنظومه 
الان اريد ان اقوم بتصنيع ترس بخامات تقاوم هذا العزم وبعلجات حراريه عاليه لو فيه حد يقدر يفدني افادكم الله جميعا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (2 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud motawa (9 مارس 2012)

هذا يا اخي لأنك استخدمت خامات غير قابلة للمعالجات الحرارية هذا التروس يجب ان تصنع من خامات تغليف لكي تؤدي الغرد مثل 13 ni cr و اذا الموضوع ملح يمكنني ألمساعده يا اخي عندي التجهيزات المتقدمة للتصنيع و المعالجات و شكر يا رب اكون استطعت ان أساعدك هذا رقمي 01005300341


----------

